# Getting yellow spots out



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

Shire horse people in this country use Persil washing powder for the feathers. They go manky yellow because of the clay in the soil. You need to do a spot test first tho', to see she isn't allergic. Listerine mouthwash is brilliant for stable stains (most of mine are grey) but I have never washed a whole horse with it. When removing stains, use one with the water and listerine/shampoo/soap to rub the stain, and use another directly underneath the area, with your other hand, to stop the drips causing yellow rivulets.

I know friends who swear by Cowboy Magic, but I use a cheaper "blue" shampoo alternative. One thing that helps quite a lot is to use one of those netting bath scrubs that you use with shower gel. That way you can get up a lot of lather and rubbing action, but without actually using a lot the shampoo or soap on the horse.

Greys are a lot of work to keep clean. I keep my stallion rugged all winter but just let him go au naturelle in summer when he is running with the mares, IOW, filthy.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I just started using Fiebing's Horse Salon Shampoo and Conditioner Concentrate. I picked it up at TS. It works nicely on Rookie's socks and the white spot on his shoulder. It also has Aloe in it. The first time I used it was before a trail ride. He stayed shiney and soft the whole time we were out. He also smelled really good...like he had just had a bath the whole weekend. I LOVE this stuff. I've actually given the name of it to two of the ladies that I trail ride the most with. The one has a palamino with a beautiful, long, and thick mane; and her hubby has a black and white spotted. I'm anxious to see them this weekend to see how they turned out.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cowboy Magic-Yellow Out shampoo

I swear by the stuff. I have a black and white paint and she had a massive pee spot on her hip...this stuff makes her reeeally white.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh and it's gentle on the skin.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a grey horse who loved to be yellow, so I've used many whitening shampoos lol. My two favorites are Gold Nugget and Quick Silver, not sure which ones your horse is allergic to. Just make sure not to leave the Gold Nugget in to long, it will give them a purple tint. For every day spots without bathing Miracle Groom spray is amazing! spray some on use a towel, no more spot! I love that stuff!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

The Slick and Easy Grooming Block is magic for me. I'm not sure whether they work better or worse than a pumice stone. It takes a little elbow grease, but it keeps it off literally until they go roll again!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I use the Wonder Blue or White N' Bright shampoo on my paint horses. I'd imagine it would work the same for greys.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

I am going to try everything recommended here! I hate keeping mine clean, even tho' I can, I would go for anything that was easier.


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

Reposting this on another thread I just posted this in, I hope this helps!

I love green spot remover and some stuff my trainer has called Goop hand cleaner, it works miracles! 

From another forum (I hope this is all right to post)



> To get your horse tails BEAUTIFUL, try this
> 
> And you guys have probavly NEVER heard this, use the white gel hand cleaner *GOOP*.
> 
> ...


----------



## EasyintheSaddle (Aug 23, 2010)

I just posted this on the other one - but in case you don't check it! 

We use Mrs. Stuarts Bluing - its usually in the laundry isle at grocery stores. Its a small blue bottle. And it will make them so freaking white you can't believe it! 

Make sure you dilute it in water though - or you will literally have a blue horse in the show ring! Dilute and rinse well!!


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

That IS handy info!!! Thank you!! Artex could use a jug of that stuff


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

That sounds fantastic. Wonder if there is anything equivalent in UK. Found it! Going to get some, just brought my white stallion in from summer pasture and he is *yellow* all over.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I noticed that no one suggested using baking soda to bathe white horses with. It's natural and I use it on my white dog all the time. Mix it into a paste with your favorite shampoo and use on your horse... just an idea instead of buying more expensive products.

ttfn
Mystic.


----------

